# Wer hat einen Naturpool ?



## Mauna Kea (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen , 
wer kennt sich mit einem Naturpool aus bzw.hat schon selbst einen im Garten ? 
Wir sind  momentan an einer kompletten Gartenrenovierung und da sind wir uns einig ,wollen auf jeden Fall  in der Planung Wasser im Garten haben
Mein Mann hat sich jetzt einen Bagger gekauft , da wir vor und hinter dem Haus in den nächsten Jahren noch einiges zu tun haben.
Zuerst wollten wir einen ja mal einen Teich anlegen mit Fischen und Fröschis und vielen Pflanzen ...
Der Naturpool hat's mir aber jetzt persönlich eher angetan. Hab jetzt mal ein Buch darüber gekauft aber sonst von nix ne Ahnung. Bin jetzt auf dieses Forum gekommen und hoffe auf gute Ratschläge und Hilfe von erfahrenen Gartenbesitzern die selbst Hand angelegt haben. 
Wie groß sollte ein Naturpool sein ? Gibt es da eine Mindestgröße ? Bei dieser " Pflanzfilterzone " haben da auch Fische Platz ?! Kann man einen  Naturpool auch ziemlich tief machen, ähnlich wie ein Tauchbecken ?
Das sind jetzt zu Anfang schon  "unqualifizierte " Fragen, würde mich aber über hilfreiche Antworten sehr freuen . 

Danke und viele Grüße
Mauna Kea


----------



## Thoma (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo und willkommen

Was verstehst Du denn unter einem "Naturpool" ?
Einen naturnahen Teich, oder nen Schwimmteich?

Stell doch mal Fotos von den örtichen Gegebenheiten ein.
Grundsätzlich sollte er so groß und tief wie möglich sein, denn umso eher und leichter bekommt er sein biologisches Gleichgewicht.
Im Pflanzfilter haben Fische eigentlich nix zu suchen, drum heißt er ja so.
Lies Dich doch mal in den einzelnen Themenbereichen hier gründlich ein, da bekommst Du schon mal die meisten Fragen beantwortet.
Denn, desto besser Ihr vorab bescheid wisst, umso weniger Fehler werdet Ihr machen.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## blackbird (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mauna Kea und ebenfalls willkommen. 
Ich finde, dass ein Pool sich durch eine nicht natürliche Form (z.B. rechteckig gemauert) abgrenzt ggü. einem Teich. Und durch den Präfix "Natur-" wäre für mich klar, dass nicht mit Chlor o.ä. Chemie das Wasser gereinigt werden soll. Daher könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das auf etwas Ähnliches herauslaufen könnte, wie bei uns...
Fotos sind hier immer gern gesehen. 
Unser Naturpool hat einen separaten Regenerationsbereich, eine Schwimmfläche von 10 * 3 Metern und eine Tiefe von 185 cm. 
Wir haben allerdings den Bau nicht selbst ausgeführt sondern machen lassen. 
Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Mauna Kea (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Thomas, hallo Tim ,

vielen Dank für Euere schnelle Antwort.
Ich hatte mir einen Naturpool wie Tim im Garten hat vorgestellt ,mein Mann will eher einen Teich mit regem Tierleben. 
So wird es wohl auf einen Schwimmteich hinauslaufen. 
Ich mach mich mal hier zu den Themen schlau und dann sehn wir weiter. 

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüsse 
Claudia


----------

